# fly agric and a flower



## Fdee (Sep 12, 2014)

Vikings war drug


----------



## greybeard (Sep 18, 2014)

#2


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

1 is muchomor called poison mushroom


----------



## Fdee (Sep 28, 2014)

avraam said:


> 1 is muchomor called poison mushroom


Ah the polish name for the red spotted mushroom
Also known as
Agaric au mouches (French), agaric mouchete (French), ah kib lu'um (Lacandon Mayan, "the light of the earth"), aka-haetori (Japanese, "red flycatcher"), amanite tue-mouches, amoroto (Basque, "the toad like thing"), ampakhaw (igorot), ashitaka-beni-take (Japanese, "long legged mushroom"), beni-tengu-take (Japanese, "red tengu mushroom") bolg losgainn (Irish, "toad mushroom"), bolond gomba (Hungarian, "fools mushroom"), bunte poggenstool, caws llyffant (Welsh), crapaudin (French, from crapaud "toad"), duwelbruet, escula, fanka am (Tawgi), fausseoronge, fleugenschwamm, fliegenkredling, fliegenpilz, fliegenschwamm, fliegenschwemme, fliegenteufel, fleustop (Norwegian), fluesvamp (Danish) , flugsvamp (Swedish) , flugswampt, fly agaric, fly amanite, flybane, fly fungus, fungus muscarius, giftblaume, grapudin, grzyb muszy (Polish), ha-ma chun (Chinese, "toad mushroom"), hango (Celtic) , how k'an c/uh (Chuj, "poisonous yellow squash skin"), itzel ocox (Quiche, "diabolical mushroom"), kabell tousec (Breton), kaqualja (Quiche), kaqulja (Quiche), kaqulja okox (Quiche, "thunderbolt mushroom"), karbseseene (Estonian), karpassieini (Finnish), kasschwamm, krotenpilz, krotenstuhl, matamosques (Catalan, "fly killer"), migeschwamb, miggeschamm, miskwedo (Ojibwa), mouchete, mousseron, muchomor (Polish), mucho-more, muchumor, muckenpfeffer, muckenschwamm, muckenschwemme, muhamor, muhovna goba (Slovenian), muckamor, mukhomor (Russian, "fly death"), mukkenswam, muscinery, musmira (Latvian), mussiomire (Lithuanian), narrenschwamm, oriol foll (Catalan, "crazy Loriot"), oronja (Spanish), paddehat (Danish), paddockstool, pain de crapault, panga (Ostyak), panx (Vogul), pfifferling, pin d'crapa (French , "toad bread"), pinka, poddehut (Frisian), ponx (Ostyak), premate-it, puddockstool, rabenbrot, reig bord (Catalan, "untrue mushroom"), rocox aj tza (Kekchi, "devil's mushroom"), rod flugsvamp, roter fliegenschwamm, rote tufus-beeri, ruk'awach q'uatzu:y (Cakchiquel), shtantalok, shtantilok, skabell tousec, soma, sunneschirmche, tignosa dorata (Italian), toadcheese, toad's bread, toad's cap, toadskep, toad's meat, toadstool, todestoll, tshashm, baskon (Afghanistan, "eye opener"), tue-mouche, tzajal yuy chauk (Tzeltal, "red thunderbolt mushroom"), vliegenpaddestoel, vliegenzwam (Dutch) , wapaq (Koryak), wliachenschbomm, wliagenschbamm, yuy chauk (Tzeltal), yuyo de rayo (Mexican Spanish)


----------



## Actinia (Oct 27, 2014)

You forgot _Amantia muscaria_ (Latin)!


----------

